# Single deer burger just for me



## Motorboat40 (Apr 9, 2020)

Had enough deer burger leftover for 1 burger  that I didn't want it to go bad so I made a single pattie for myself. Rubbed it with Montreal steak seasoning and banked some royal oak lump charcoal to one side of my little 14inch weber kettle grill put a foil pack with Jack daniels oak chips and mesquite chips on top of the coals and smoked it to to 155 deg added a slice of pepper jack Colby cheese. Haven't uses mesquite wood much at all I know its strong but I like it will definitely be doing more mesquite smokes in the future.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ain't nothing wrong with that! A man's gotta eat! Looks good...


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 9, 2020)

that's looks great, to bad ya only had enough for one.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Apr 9, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> that's looks great, to bad ya only had enough for one.


I have 30lbs in the freezer that was just leftover that I did want to spoil had been in the fridge for a week.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 9, 2020)

OH MAN YES!


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks nice! Where is a beer?


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks like a nice lunch burger! RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 9, 2020)

Man-o-man that looks tasty. . .


----------



## Motorboat40 (Apr 9, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks nice! Where is a beer?


In the other hand lol


----------



## gary s (Apr 9, 2020)

Dang that looks good

Gary


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 9, 2020)

It’s always hard to beat a burger, that looks great!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow...I gotta tell you, that pic before you put the cheese on is absolutely gorgeous. I'd say without reservation that is one of the most beautiful burgers I've ever seen. Great cook!!

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 9, 2020)

Yup , nice work . I love mesquite.  On beef or venison  , my go to .


----------

